# App Development



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

I am currently developing an all around solving algorithmic app. I find that there is no single app with all know algorithms, and all methods easily accessible. I was wondering if anyone would like to contribute possible app names, art, and other ideas.


----------



## SFCuber (Feb 17, 2016)

Sounds like a pretty good idea. What needs to be done?


----------



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

It would be great if you could start a complilation of all know algorithms and possibly with pictures rather than written explaining


----------



## DTCuber (Feb 17, 2016)

Sounds great! What do you need? 

I can create a list of methods with explanations.

Possible app name: "Algorithm Almanac"


----------



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

For 2x2: An Ortega Method List and Solve Layer by Layer List

3x3: Rubiks Method, Beginners Method, CFOP, Tony Fisher Method, Etc

4x4: MoYu Method, Alchemist Matt Method, Parities

nxn Parities


----------



## Chilabuster (Feb 17, 2016)

I could help with the design of the app/graphics. I will be earning my Adobe Illustrator certification within the next few weeks and this would be an awesome way for me to give back to the community


----------



## DTCuber (Feb 17, 2016)

jranthony98 said:


> For 2x2: An Ortega Method List and Solve Layer by Layer List
> 
> 3x3: Rubiks Method, Beginners Method, CFOP, Tony Fisher Method, Etc
> 
> ...



?

I am not quite sure what you mean by "Moyu Method."


----------



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> I am not quite sure what you mean by "Moyu Method."



By Moyu MEthod I mean solving the outside corners and edges before solving the center. When you order a cube, the sheet inside has those methods



Chilabuster said:


> I could help with the design of the app/graphics. I will be earning my Adobe Illustrator certification within the next few weeks and this would be an awesome way for me to give back to the community



Awesome! The App Will be called "Algorithm Almanac." I like the colors red, yellow, and white. I need you to reasearch app skin sizes for Android Devices.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 17, 2016)

For 2x2, definitely include CLL, EG1 and EG2. You might also get some of the less used methods on Chris Olson's website (credit him of course).


----------



## SFCuber (Feb 17, 2016)

There are 2 BIG algorithm databases that we could get a good amout of algs from. Some are in other threads and stuff so I'll start grouping with CSV/JSON/XML or just an HTML table (Spreadsheet?). We could also get a search bar to narrow down the algs to a specific group or one alg.


----------



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

I plan on first developing a stand alone app, no user information or anything. Later I plan to secure a domain, and start a network database user system


----------



## Goosly (Feb 17, 2016)

jranthony98 said:


> I am currently developing an all around solving algorithmic app. I find that there is no single app with all know algorithms, and all methods easily accessible. I was wondering if anyone would like to contribute possible app names, art, and other ideas.



You might want to contact the developer of http://algdb.net/. There's no need to re-invent the wheel


----------



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

Goosly said:


> You might want to contact the developer of http://algdb.net/. There's no need to re-invent the wheel


I have done research, and have seen algdb.net, but its flawed in some places, and currently doesn't have an accessible app


----------



## Goosly (Feb 17, 2016)

The main issue for your app is *not* writing the app itself, but getting something useful to display, and a lot of it. Algdb already has a lot of data. You could use the same data instead of creating yet another database.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey. I'm the AlgDb guy.

I'm currently revamping the entirety of AlgDb and we'll have a mobile-accessible version out in the coming months.


----------



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

I really like the algdb.net but I find that It lacks 4x4, 5x5, and nxn algorithms and parities

I would also like to have a centralized app. If a person wants to start solving, they go to it. If they want to get faster, they go to it. IF they are confused by notation, they go to it. If they want to know WCA rules and standard color scheme, they go to it. IF they want to solve their nxn cubes they go to it. algdb.net is very confusing for a beginner non-cuber.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree. All of these points are being addressed.


----------



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

Im not attacking any databases outthere. I just have my own ideas


----------



## SFCuber (Feb 17, 2016)

So are we going to keep the project up or just use AlgDb?


----------



## jranthony98 (Feb 17, 2016)

Im developing an app still


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 18, 2016)

Wait, *ALL* methods? For all puzzles? Good luck with 3x3:



Spoiler



CFOP
ZZ-A
ZZ-B
ZZ-C
ZZ-D
ZZ-rainbow
ZZ-porky
ZZ-blah
ZZ-WV
ZZ-VH
ZB
Roux
PCMS
Zagorec
Sexy
Snyder
Snyder2
Corners first
PEG
PORT
Human Thistlethwaite
Thistlethwaite
Waterman
Kociemba
Heise
Tripod
Briggs
B2
SSC-M/ECE
SSC-O
Belt
Ring
RC-A/B/C
Noah's Corner Permutation Block method (NCPB)
NCPB 2.0
Beginner's
Rubik's method
M-CELL (all 3 variants)
Triangular Francisco
CFCE
Petrus
FreeFOP
Hahn
Fred
Fluffy Aligator
Edges First
Old Pochman
M2/R2
Turbo
Zeroing
3-style
Keyhole
XG
LBL
8355
"the ideal solution"
L2L
CFL
BH
3OP
Z-BLD
Salvia
CFCEP
Reduction
F3L
E15
E35
Orient first
"Less is more"
MGLS-Z/C/P/F
EJLS
JTLE
L5E



Just the ones I know off the top of my head. I'm sure I could think of more if I had time.

And don't even get me started on sub-steps/2x2/4x4 etc...


----------



## SFCuber (Feb 18, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Wait, *ALL* methods? For all puzzles? Good luck with 3x3:
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> ...



you forgot pang


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 18, 2016)

SFCuber said:


> you forgot pang



I didn't forget it. I missed out a whole load of methods as I mentioned in the post and I think I listed enough to get my point across. I got too bored to continue.

I'm pretty sure I could make it over 100 quite easily (there's 80 atm). And that's just 3x3.


----------

